# ACI onlinepayments (irs authorised)



## angin (10 mo ago)

Hello good afternoon... does anybody know how these tax online payments work? I paid online for the first time from Spain my 1040 taxes 03/24 yesterday. My creditcard has been charged with the amount, but since yesterday morning haven,t received any confirmation yet from ACI....My understanding was you get a confirmation right away...sent customerservice 2 emails..but no answer so far? Any idea what might have happened.....wouldn,t like to have to pay the irs twice the same amount...Thank you


----------

